# Pork inject



## rhscreations (May 14, 2016)

Looking  for a good inject  recipe..


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2016)

Here's some reading for you.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=pork+butt+injection

This is what I use.

1 can chicken broth, 1 stick butter, 1/4 cup garlic powder.

Heat until combined, then cool to room temp & inject.

Al


----------



## rhscreations (May 14, 2016)

Nice  thank  you.


----------



## bigfish68 (May 20, 2016)

Can you use the injection that comes out of the port that collects in the pan as a wash for the meet as it cooks?

Should you smoke a pork butt in a pan?  Will it become too mushy?  When would you take it out to prevent?


----------



## joe black (May 20, 2016)

1.  I don't do comps, so I never inject a butt.
2.  I think a pan would make the bottom soft and also inhibit the smoke.
3.  I would wrap the but at the stall (about 150-165*) and put in 1/2 cup of apple juice in the foil.  The apple juice will add flavor and the steam will help to push it through the stall.  The acidity will also help with tenderness.
4. I would let a butt cook to 200-205* and take it out.  Wrap in a towel and put in a warm cooler to rest for 30 minutes to an hour.  Then pull, add finish sauce and serve.

That's my $0.02.  Good luck.


----------



## phatbac (May 20, 2016)

I don't inject pork Butts. There is lots of fat running all through it if you cook it to high enough temps (195-205) then it most of that will render into the meat and it will very moist,tender and delicious. Matter of fact i usually remove most of the fat cap off the but because it has so much fat it wont all render and smoke wont penetrate it. just put it on let it go low and slow if you want to wrap? go ahead (like Joe said 160ish)

i don't even do that just keep it simple. Don't try to do all the little tricks you see on BBQ pit masters just cook good Q and everything else comes out in the wash.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------

